# Uncharted: Kinofilm verliert erneut den Regisseur



## AndreLinken (31. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Kinofilm verliert erneut den Regisseur* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Uncharted: Kinofilm verliert erneut den Regisseur*


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Dezember 2019)

Der wie vielte Regisseur ist das jetzt mittlerweile? Ich hab zu zählen aufgehört.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Dezember 2019)

Problem bei dem Film wird ohnehin sein das es unter dem Strich immer nur ein "Indiana Jones Verschnitt" sein wird.
Ich mag das Genre sehr, aber ich bin da auch kein Erfolgsgarant


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Problem bei dem Film wird ohnehin sein das es unter dem Strich immer nur ein "Indiana Jones Verschnitt" sein wird.
> Ich mag das Genre sehr, aber ich bin da auch kein Erfolgsgarant



naja, das Problem ist eher das zu der Zeit von Indiana Jones die ganzen Pub und Groschenromane von denen sich Lucas und Spielberg bedient haben schon wieder vergessen waren


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Dezember 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Problem bei dem Film wird ohnehin sein das es unter dem Strich immer nur ein "Indiana Jones Verschnitt" sein wird.
> Ich mag das Genre sehr, aber ich bin da auch kein Erfolgsgarant



Wobei die Indiana Jones Macher schon extrem von Allan Quatermain inspiriert worden sind.
Der gute Quatermain hat glaube ich bald 130+ Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Gab auch Filme die ich als Kind gesehen hatte, mit Richard Chamberlain als Quartermain und ich dachte damals die hätten Indy beklaut (John Rhys-Davies spielt da fast die selbe Rolle, nur diesmal als Bösewicht - siehe Video)...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1BSLPqzKIlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Dezember 2019)

Lasst den Film doch einfach ruhen. Cineastischer als in den Spielen wird das eh nicht.


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Lasst den Film doch einfach ruhen. Cineastischer als in den Spielen wird das eh nicht.



ich hätte eher gesagt besser als das hier wird das eh nicht:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5CZQpqF_74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Dezember 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wobei die Indiana Jones Macher schon extrem von Allan Quatermain inspiriert worden sind.
> Der gute Quatermain hat glaube ich bald 130+ Jahre auf dem Buckel.



Und Quatermain dient ja auch in vielen "Heldengeschichten", die sich solcher Persönlichkeiten bedienen als Figur, verkörpert etwa von Sean Connery in Der Club der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen oder von Timothy Dalton in Penny Dreadful. 
Wobei ich Quatermain nie als "Pulp"-, "Penny Dreadful"- oder deutsch Groschenroman-Figur wahrgenommen habe. Die Henry Rider Haggard Romane waren für mich immer das "Frühzeit"-Äquivalent der Fantasy zu Jules Vernes Science Fiction.


----------



## darkyoda (1. Januar 2020)

Zumal Nathian Fillion die rolle von Drake auf den Leib geschneidet wäre so wie Ryan Rynolds Deadpool.

Film umsetzungen von Spielen sind selten gut und noch seltener Erfolgreich.
Selbst der Tomb Raider Film war jetzt nicht die Schlechteste Spiel umsetzung und war dennoch ein Flop.
Also im vergleich zu den Boll Filmen nicht schlecht. Bevor man mich hier steinigt.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (2. Januar 2020)

darkyoda schrieb:


> Zumal Nathian Fillion die rolle von Drake auf den Leib geschneidet wäre so wie Ryan Rynolds Deadpool.



Ich kann mich täuschen, aber das "wäre" hört sich so an, als ob du den Kurzfilm mit Nathan Fillion - in dem er Drake spielt - nicht kennst.
Falls das so ist, hoffe ich, daß ich dir eine kleine Freude bereiten kann:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5CZQpqF_74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

